# Sears/Huffy Rail Seat



## Pary (Jun 12, 2018)

I have a 1968 Sears Rail in which is almost 100% original. I want to replace the (2) screws (the ones on it now dont match and are rusty) that attach the banana seat to the sissy bar. I would like to replace the screws and nuts with something that is as close to original looking as possible. Does anyone know if this is indeed a nut or a wing bolt on the inside of the seat? Also, was the original a hex head or a slotted screw?


----------

